# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 1.9.3 Coolsand Auto Boot Interduced & Mstar New Cpu & New Flash id Added

## mohamed73

Whats new ?   Coolsand add new Boot_B Coolsand new boot support auto read write flash Mstar add new cpu support Mstar New Flash Added Fixed Mstar Bug   Details:  Volano box Released Coolsand BOOT_B. What is it?  This  is for read and write mostly flash ic auto. don't need to select  different Flash type. Keep in mind that this is in BETA state. it could  have some problems. if you found any problem please report us. from  now you have two type of Boot. One is "Auto"and one is "Boot_B".  whenever you run volcanobox keep in mind what you have select up side of  software you can near BOOT FILE button. Select BOOT_B from boot and  select AUTO from Flash Type and try to read and write different flash  ic. at the moment 8851a and some other flash ic will not work on BOOT_B  but in upcoming update we will add. So from now please test for us and  report us which Flash ic and which Mcu work AUTO in BOOT_B. in 1.9.4  8851a and some other cpu & Flash type we will add. so now we are  working on Fully Automatic Coolsand. Hope you will like us & Will  Support us in future too.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  World's Fast Online Unlocking Server   Click here to register and get amazing Discount   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## شائف النجار

الف الف شكر..مجهود رائع

----------

